# what's your playlist?



## rknight (Nov 16, 2020)

music is a great way to fight coronavirus news fatigue, here's my playlist to get me through the day

1.Battlecry - Nujabes - samurai champloo soundtrack
2.Rage Your Dream - M.O.V.E - Initial D soundtrack
3.No One Sleep In Tokyo - Edo Boys - Initial D soundtrack
4.Stop to Give Up - Eurofunk - Initial D soundtrack
5.Don't Stop The Music - Yardbrough & Peoples
6.Take your time - S.O.S. Band
7.Dororo 2019 Opening Full - Ziyoou-vachi
8.Night Running - Shin Sakiura feat. AAAMYYY
9.True Damage - GIANTS (ft. Becky G, Keke Palmer, SOYEON, DUCKWRTH, Thutmose) | League of Legends
10. Phoenix (ft. Cailin Russo and Chrissy Costanza) | League of Legends
11.Re-Birth - Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune 4
12.San Francisco - Midicronica - samurai champloo soundtrack

what's your playlist?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 29, 2020)

Too many to list so here's a top three (not in order of preference)

The wolf by SIAMÉS 
Sweet but pyscho 
Barracuda by noisestorm


----------

